

Ask HN: Does this exploit still work on Chrome 6/7 and Firefox 3/4? - ff4beta_user
http://antirez.com/page/cachetest

======
lulin
Why is this a big security problem? This is a privacy problem, for sure, but
how could you use it to breach security?

~~~
chrismeyer_
It allows sophisticated checks of your web cache or history, both flavors are
available. Thus it renders your privacy an abstract concept. Nowadays by using
facebook, you are doing something very similar. From this point of view i can
understand your concern. Security is another concept.

------
saintfiends
Doesn't work in 7.0.522.0 (59180) Ubuntu 10.04

------
pletisan
not working in chrome 7.0.517.0dev on ubuntu 10.04 amd64

